# alexandra towing co. 1942



## charneca (Jan 22, 2013)

Hi my granddad JOHN MCCARTHY apparently died in 1942 -he actually died in a hospital in the IOM- his body was shipped back to Liverpool for burial in 1942!
the Alexandra towing company and the crew of several tugs were mentioned and thanked as were Lloyds in the obituary notices in the Liverpool Echo newspaper 25 Sept 1942 from his wife Annie McCarthy.I understand he was a marine fireman or similar.
The employees of Alexandra Towing Co and members of crews of the tugs Coburg, Wapping, Hornby,Nelson and Formby for letters of sympathy and floral tributes. Also the Ramsey IOM Harbour master and RAF personnel of boat 216.
His death was not recorded in UK- only in IOM but I now have the death certificate.
I would love to know which tug he was on -what happened and anything else really!! Many thanks


----------

